# Advanced Stealth



## ectomatt (Jun 23, 2007)

Am new to this forum, use alinboard but cant ask questions about the competition on alins forum.... i'm on 4th week of advanced stealth test e and eq... just wondering if anyone else had good/bad/no reslults from advanced... thanks


----------



## Tyrone (Jun 23, 2007)

ectomatt said:
			
		

> Am new to this forum, use alinboard but cant ask questions about the competition on alins forum.... i'm on 4th week of advanced stealth test e and eq... just wondering if anyone else had good/bad/no reslults from advanced... thanks


I have no knowlegde of advanced...If it's stealth then Alin was the very first original supplier of the stealth line and I really wouldn't trust anything that's considered "stealth" other than from Alin...I'm telling you that I've used Alin's stealth w/great success and wouldn't use any other...Sorry I cannot say as for your source...There are many counterfeits and copy cats...Go with a board sponsor is my suggestion.


----------



## ectomatt (Jun 23, 2007)

is that just saying alin only source or advanced fake? like ford was that first car ever built that doesnt mean everything that followed wasnt as good or better... the truth is alin wont send to my shores so thats why chose advanced, is there anyone that has had experience with advanced? i think its great theres other labs popping up with same idea... competition keeps prices down with anything you buy...
thanks


----------



## rAJJIN (Jun 23, 2007)

Ive heard of it on one of the forums....cant remmeber which one but I remembner thinking??? what the hell is "advanced stealth"
Still not sure lol  is it a special packaging method? 

Like Tyrone said the original Stealth Sachets were Brought to us by Alin.
any other "stealth" brands are Duplicates or someone Just using what Alin invented in there own differant way.

Ill try and remember what Board I seen that on for you so you can go check there for some feedback. I have no idea on the quality or anything about it myself.


----------



## ectomatt (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks mate, i've found abit about it myself nothing bad as yet but you kno any extra info is good.... onto 9th shot tomorro so i guess will find out soon enough if is good gear... i would buy alins if could but i cant as of where i live.


----------



## K1 (Jun 23, 2007)

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> Ive heard of it on one of the forums....cant remmeber which one but I remembner thinking??? what the hell is "advanced stealth"
> Still not sure lol  is it a special packaging method?
> 
> Like Tyrone said the original Stealth Sachets were Brought to us by Alin.
> ...


Yeah, I've seen them also, can't remember...maybe SSB or VIPboard?! Haven't seen any labs results though??! Starting to have a few duplicates coming up lately...Advanced Stealth, EcoLabs, etc.! Alin IS still the original and proven legit source for Stealth gear, the only one that has posted lab results!!!


----------



## ectomatt (Jun 24, 2007)

dudes thanks heaps for replys but god dam stop just pluggin alin... like i said in both e mails he wont send to aus............... thanks again


----------



## ectomatt (Jun 24, 2007)

and advanced have lab results on their page too.... alin might be the first and i'm sure his gear is nothing but the best but dont just follow all these other idiots that just bag other sources like theirs is the only LEGIT one... there are many... hey there might be better than alins out there who knows.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jun 24, 2007)

ectomatt said:
			
		

> and advanced have lab results on their page too.... alin might be the first and i'm sure his gear is nothing but the best but dont just follow all these other idiots that just bag other sources like theirs is the only LEGIT one... there are many... hey there might be better than alins out there who knows.



Listen Man Im not sure who you are talking to like that But I know it isnt one of the mods here?? And who you calling an idiot  

If you have seen there Page with lab results and feel so good about them why Bother to come here and ask what we think???

Nobody "bagged" on your source YOUR questioning or any other source.
Nobody said there was ONLY ONE LEGIT supplier...hell we have atleast a dozen here that are sponsors.

Show me somewhere please where any of us said theres only one suppplier??
What we told you was who is the original supplier and Inventor of Stealth.
call it a plug if you wish but the bottom line is thats a Fact.


----------



## K1 (Jun 24, 2007)

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> Listen Man Im not sure who you are talking to like that But I know it isnt one of the mods here?? And who you calling an idiot
> 
> If you have seen there Page with lab results and feel so good about them why Bother to come here and ask what we think???
> 
> ...


I agree bro...seems that he is more pissed that Alin doesn't send to AUS more then anything!! Also, Alin is a sponser here, NOT Advanced Stealth, remember that before you start calling people idiots and flaming!!!


----------



## ectomatt (Jun 24, 2007)

i say hats off to alin man, great idea at a great time.... but i didnt ask questions about alins gear at any point in time.... nor did i call you guys idiots if read post, i said dont be like these idiots that bag sources, so i didnt even say you bag anyone.... let alins business talk for itself cos makes out like you guys got something to gain from pluggin it in a thread that i didnt mention alin...  but all that aside thanks for ya help all the best to ya


----------



## Tyrone (Jun 25, 2007)

ectomatt said:
			
		

> i say hats off to alin man, great idea at a great time.... but i didnt ask questions about alins gear at any point in time.... nor did i call you guys idiots if read post, i said dont be like these idiots that bag sources, so i didnt even say you bag anyone.... let alins business talk for itself cos makes out like you guys got something to gain from pluggin it in a thread that i didnt mention alin...  but all that aside thanks for ya help all the best to ya


LOL!
I don't gain anything...I just respect a MAN I TRUST...I know about OZ customs...They are prob. the best and a big part of why alin doesn't ship there...Find a source you can TRUST over all...and continue to upkeep


----------



## Big A (Jun 30, 2007)

Alin's Stealth is made in a government approved and licenced pharmaceutcial factory - www.balkanpharmaceuticals.com

All other stealth lines are bathtub copycat lines. Inject at your own peril.


----------



## Tyrone (Jun 30, 2007)

Damn good of Big A to shout it out to all!!!!
Alin has always done great work!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonysgettinleg (Jul 1, 2007)

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> Ive heard of it on one of the forums....cant remmeber which one but I remembner thinking??? what the hell is "advanced stealth"
> Still not sure lol  is it a special packaging method?
> 
> Like Tyrone said the original Stealth Sachets were Brought to us by Alin.
> ...


                         Their over on elitefitness.com


----------



## hoodstark (Jul 11, 2007)

*How were results from Advanced Stealth?*

I'm new here so I'm not sure of protocol, but I just wanted to throw my hat in the ring.  I was wondering how your results are turning out from your advanced stealth prodocts?


----------



## Gladiator (Jul 26, 2007)

kawasaki1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've seen them also, can't remember...maybe SSB or VIPboard?! Haven't seen any labs results though??! Starting to have a few duplicates coming up lately...Advanced Stealth, EcoLabs, etc.! Alin IS still the original and proven legit source for Stealth gear, the only one that has posted lab results!!!



 Alin may have been first ,but A-S is the bomb!! and if you go to there sight they have lab results posted .Im on my second cycle of A-S and absolutly no pain ,not even from there prop!Great results! The 5ml sachets i gotfrom I were so painfull i threw them away.Oh and A-S comes in 20 ml sachets.and no i dont work for them..someone asked and i gave my 2 cents..


----------

